# Words Pronounced Differently Than They Look



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

Colonel


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2008)

*lieutenant* (in Canada it's pronounced 'leftenant'...and it drives me nuts)


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2008)

Militia (mill-ish-a), I always look at it and think it should be said mila-tea-uh.

Gee lots of army words lol!


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

buffet


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Indict. (It looks like in-dic-t, but it's in-digh-t.)


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

know


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Ricochet.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Genie


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2008)

knife


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 30, 2008)

Knight


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

xylophone


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Coif.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Cogenhoe 
Bozeat
Cough


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

lotion (i say it low shun.. i think thats how everyone else says it:biggrin2


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Illinois.


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

Trough


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Meringue.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Lasagne


----------



## maisy126 (Jul 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Militia (mill-ish-a), I always look at it and think it should be said mila-tea-uh.



lol, was trying to think of a name and I hear on the tv in the next room:

"He was captain of a militia."

Um, wrong


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Bologna.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 15, 2008)

though (th-ow-gh)


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 19, 2008)

Rough


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2008)

Knock


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 20, 2008)

Phoenix


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

Chaos!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 22, 2008)

Prix - as in Grand Prix


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 28, 2008)

Knit


----------



## Alexah (Jul 29, 2008)

Crochet.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 6, 2008)

breakfast


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

buffet


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

cliche


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

Knee. 

(I tried saying K-nee for a day, and I went to my mom and said ' my k-nee hurts' and she looked at me and said, 'how do you know your kidney hurts')


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

thyme


----------



## pamnock (Feb 15, 2009)

faux

hors d'oeuvres


----------



## thewhiterabbit (May 21, 2009)

Kahjekho


----------



## TexasMari (May 21, 2009)

ache


----------



## thewhiterabbit (May 22, 2009)

Knitting


----------



## irishlops (May 30, 2009)

does irish words count?


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

it can if you want lol

though


----------

